# Weekend Flea Market Find



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I found this pit box at the flea market this weekend. Three AFX chassis, a mint Chaparral and a poor Corvette that looks like some one tried to make into a speed racer car. All for $30. I'm a happy boy!
































hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Which Flea Market? Good score. 

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Old Blue, if I tell ya, you'll go and buy all the slot stuff before I get there. LOL It's the Wentzville flea market. Open every Sunday morning until 2 weeks before Christmas. Then it starts up again in the spring. I went there for about ten years and found nothing, but the last couple of years I've found quite alot. 
hojoe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ding ding ding! we have a winner!

nice find... 

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What is the back wheel on the white corvettte/mock5?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the corvette is kinda cool. wanna trade it?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Finding the Chaparral with the roll bar is a big deal!! Nice score!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice snag Joe!! pig


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Give the Vette to Bill Hall and let him try to fix it.

Randy.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Vette*



A/FX Nut said:


> Give the Vette to Bill Hall and let him try to fix it.
> 
> Randy.


It does have good window post:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Tazman6069 said:


> It does have good window post:thumbsup:


That's true, I'm thinking it would be fixable for him. 

Randy.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

very nice...love the chapparal


----------

